# Going to a different groomer.



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Our regular groomer is out of town and Mae is in desperate need of a trim. I have found one that is close and close to the same price as the regular groomer. Last time we tried a different groomer it was a disaster. She looked like they took the sheers or something and chopped her hair off in random places. I have pictures of when she gets done at the regular groomers. Should I take one in and show them? Do groomers automatically muzzle dogs brought in? The groomer we go to will get to know the dog give it a treat and for safety still muzzles. Mae does really good at the groomers and the only time she has growled was when we first dropped her off at the regular groomers. After that she went in tail wagging. So should I warn this groomer that she may growl?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I never ever muzzle a dog unless they are very aggressively trying to bite. Ask the place you are considering what their policy is, and let them know that she has growled before when she is scared, just in case, they can be ready in case she does snap. A photo is great, but keep in mind if the groomer isnt good, you wont get a nice even haircut, no matter how many pictures you show them.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Okay, Thanks Graco!! Our regular Groomer muzzles just for safety. The last time she groomed Mae(mae's 4th trim with this person) she did not muzzle her since Mae does great with her now. I will make sure to take a pic and warn them.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally, I sit and watch the first grooming. Bring a book and sit there. I love my groomer, but I still show up randomly throughout the grooming, a half hour in, an hour in, 2 hours in. It's like putting your kid in daycare. Sure, everything looks great at dropoff and pickup time, but what about at 11am when they don't expect you?


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd probably turn away a client that made a habit of randomly showing up throughout the groom, honestly.. unless maybe it didn't bother the dog. But most the dogs go crazy when their owners show up, and it can be very difficult to accomplish anything at that point.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

wishiwas said:


> I'd probably turn away a client that made a habit of randomly showing up throughout the groom, honestly.. unless maybe it didn't bother the dog. But most the dogs go crazy when their owners show up, and it can be very difficult to accomplish anything at that point.


I couldnt agree more. Makes my day longer having to put a dog away to go check the door, in turn makes all dogs in the building excitied and now dangerous to groom as most will thnk its for them and start barking, thus turning it in to a mad house. Nothing worse IMO then a busy day wiith a phone ringing, dogs barking and grooming a dog to stop and remove it from the table, some dogs,i cant lift/are to old and now .i need to ask some one to help me, as i grab the door (or phone as well all know owners love to call to check up on "fluffy"). Sounds like my normal saturday really frusterating.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

If a groomer can do it, a glass wall/viewing window is so comforting.

I teach young children English, and it has always worked in my favor to have parents watching.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The only problem I have with clients watching, is if they don't stay from start to finish. I am fine if you want to stay the whole time, but if an owner comes in and I have the dog on the table, the dog is excited, starts dancing, spinning, trying to see mom/dad, and its just dangerous. Hard enough to groom a dog with sharp tools safely..when you add "excited to see mom and dad" its an accident waiting to happen. Then it takes 10-15 minutes to calm the dog down to safely work on it, if you are lucky..some dogs, at that point, the groom is over, whether done or not. Even thru a viewing window, the dogs see owners..I have had clients sneak in quietly, and the dog smells them or something..lol Its not like children who can reason that they can go home when they are thru..I have yet to get a dog to understand me when I tell them that.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to walk in anyway. We still need to make an appointment. We found one we like but she is booked every time we can get Mae in :/ I don't drive, my dad works nights and mom works all the time(gets a day off here and there) so it s hard to get her in.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Try a mobile groomer. Not sure where in Central IL you are, but there is a good one in Peoria.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I'm in Strasburg, near Effingham. I don't think there is one close to us.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There may be one, but none I know and could recommend. Sorry.


----------

